# vollkommen unheimlichen Bewußtheit



## pordiosero

¡Hola!

*Die Juden sind das merkwürdigste Volk der Weltgeschichte, weil sie, vor die Frage von Sein und Nichtsein gestellt, mit einer vollkommen unheimlichen Bewußtheit das Sein um jeden Preis vorgezogen haben: dieser Preis war die radikale Fälschung aller Natur, aller Natürlichkeit, aller Realität, der ganzen inneren Welt so gut als der äußeren.*

El párrafo anterior pertenece al Anticristo de Friedrich Nietzsche.

Yo no entiendo alemán. La primera vez que leí el Anticristo en castellano, la palabra utilizada era *siniestra* (con una conciencia completamente siniestra). Más tarde, leyendo otra traducción, me sorprendí al ver que la palabra utilizada esta vez era *admirable* UNHEIMLICHEN. Mi pregunta es: ¿existe alguna posibilidad, por remota que sea, de traducir unheimlichen como admirable?

En caso negativo ¿se debe pensar en una manipulación interesada de la traducción?


----------



## kunvla

pordiosero said:


> *Die Juden sind das merkwürdigste Volk der Weltgeschichte, weil sie, vor die Frage von Sein und Nichtsein gestellt, mit einer vollkommen unheimlichen Bewußtheit das Sein um jeden Preis vorgezogen haben: dieser Preis war die radikale Fälschung aller Natur, aller Natürlichkeit, aller Realität, der ganzen inneren Welt so gut als der äußeren.*
> 
> El párrafo anterior pertenece al Anticristo de Friedrich Nietzsche.
> 
> Yo no entiendo alemán. La primera vez que leí el Anticristo en castellano, la palabra utilizada era *siniestra* (con una conciencia completamente siniestra). Más tarde, leyendo otra traducción, me sorprendí al ver que la palabra utilizada esta vez era *admirable* UNHEIMLICHEN. Mi pregunta es: ¿existe alguna posibilidad, por remota que sea, de traducir unheimlichen como admirable?


El ajetivo 'unheimlich' en "mit einer vollkommen unheimlichen Bewußtheit" significa 'enorme'. Pues lo que es enorme se admira normalmente.

Saludos,


----------



## pordiosero

kunvla said:


> El ajetivo 'unheimlich' en "mit einer vollkommen unheimlichen Bewußtheit" significa 'enorme'. Pues lo que es enorme se admira normalmente.


Sin embargo, al buscar el significado de unheimlichen con el traductor de Reverso, estos son los significados que me da: UNHEIMLICHEN


----------



## kunvla

pordiosero said:


> Sin embargo, al buscar el significado de unheimlichen con el traductor de Reverso, estos son los significados que me da: UNHEIMLICHEN


Mejor deja de consultarlo.

Consulta PONS 'unheimlich' o Langenscheidt 'unheimlich'.

Saludos,


----------



## pordiosero

kunvla said:


> Consulta PONS 'unheimlich' o Langenscheidt 'unheimlich'.


Ambos siguen anteponiendo el significado siniestro.


----------



## kunvla

pordiosero said:


> Ambos siguen anteponiendo el significado siniestro.


Te equivocas, también tiene el otro significado:

I . unheimlich ADJ
2. unheimlich fam (groß):
*unheimlich enorme*
unheimlich | Spanisch » Deutsch | PONS

*enorme unheimlich* (≈ *außerordentlich*) umg
unheimlich - Spanisch-Übersetzung - Langenscheidt Deutsch-Spanisch Wörterbuch

Saludos,


----------



## pordiosero

kunvla said:


> también tiene el otro significado


Pero viene como segunda opción.


----------



## Tonerl

pordiosero said:


> mit einer vollkommen* unheimlichen* Bewusstheit





kunvla said:


> El ajetivo 'unheimlich' en "mit einer *unheimlichen/enormen/riesengroßen/gewaltigen Bewusstheit*" significa 'enorme'. Pues lo que es enorme se admira normalmente.



En este caso Kunvla tiene más razón que un santo como se ve más arriba !!!

PS: *Bewußtheit=Bewusstheit *


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Concurro en que hoy en dia, el significado de "unheimlich" suele ser el de "enorme". Sin embargo, tengo un antiguo diccionario _Reclam_ Aleman-Inglés (ca. 1884) en el cual las únicas traducciónes que se dan para "unheimlich" son "uneasy", "unsafe" y "dismal". Como el "Anticristo" fue escrito sobre el año 1888 (según wikipedia), tiendo a pensar que el significado puede ser el de "siniestro".

Saludos,
Susana


----------



## anahiseri

para encontrar matices finos de las palabras, siempre es preferible ir a diccionarios monolingües. Los bilingües, aun los buenos, simplifican mucho.
no hay más que poner en Google *unheimlich  Bedeutung* para obtener:
_Adjektiv_

1.
ein unbestimmtes Gefühl der Angst, des Grauens hervorrufend
"eine unheimliche Gestalt, Geschichte"
2a.
umgangssprachlich
sehr groß, stark
"eine unheimliche Summe"
Es decir: 1) siniestro,   2) muy grande, muy fuerte, enorme, tremendo, alucinante . . .
*admirable * no me convence nada, y tampoco creo que a la conciencia le pegue el adjetivo *siniestro. *Pienso pues que *unheimlich *está usado en el sentido 2), aunque pueda chocar que la palabra esté etiquetada como coloquial, que lo es.
No creo que haya manipulación por parte de los traductores, sino desconocimiento. Ha habido y me temo que sigue habiendo, muchos traductores que se atreven con textos filosóficos en alemán sin tener un buen dominio de la lengua.


----------



## Alemanita

pordiosero said:


> ¡Hola!
> 
> *Die Juden sind das merkwürdigste Volk der Weltgeschichte, weil sie, vor die Frage von Sein und Nichtsein gestellt, mit einer vollkommen unheimlichen Bewußtheit das Sein um jeden Preis vorgezogen haben: dieser Preis war die radikale Fälschung aller Natur, aller Natürlichkeit, aller Realität, der ganzen inneren Welt so gut als der äußeren.*
> 
> El párrafo anterior pertenece al Anticristo de Friedrich Nietzsche.





susanainboqueixon said:


> Concurro en que hoy en dia, el significado de "unheimlich" suele ser el de "enorme". Sin embargo, tengo un antiguo diccionario _Reclam_ Aleman-Inglés (ca. 1884) en el cual las únicas traducciónes que se dan para "unheimlich" son "uneasy", "unsafe" y "dismal". Como el "Anticristo" fue escrito sobre el año 1888 (según wikipedia), tiendo a pensar que el significado puede ser el de "siniestro".
> 
> Saludos,
> Susana



¿Y si el sentido fuera el de "no secreto", "abierto", "admitido libremente"? Un-heimlich = nicht heimlich.

Que los judíos, con una intención (Bewußt*heit ->ABSICHT*) plenamente abierta, prefirieron ...

Saludos.

Bewußtheit - awareness; Bewußtsein - consciousness


----------



## Tonerl

Nichts für ungut, aber ich frage mich allen Ernstes, warum man *"Bewußtheit"* weiterhin permanent falsch schreibt ?
Ich dachte, dass ein Forum auch dazu dient, Deutschlernenden *"richtiges Deutsch"* in puncto Orthographie und Grammatik zu vermitteln, wäre ich doch auch sehr dankbar, wenn man mich verbesserte !!!


----------



## pordiosero

@anahiseri ¿Si te hubiesen encargado traducir el libro, cómo habrías traducido esa frase?


----------



## anahiseri

pordiosero, acepto el reto. Dame un ratito.


----------



## anahiseri

Los judíos son el pueblo más extraño de la historia mundial, dado que, puestos ante la cuestión del ser o no ser, han preferido, con una conciencia absolutamente tremenda, el ser, a cualquier precio. Este precio fue la falsificación radical de toda la naturaleza, de toda naturalidad, de toda realidad, de todo el mundo, tanto el interior como el exterior.


----------



## pordiosero

anahiseri said:


> Los judíos son el pueblo más extraño de la historia mundial, dado que, puestos ante la cuestión del ser o no ser, han preferido, *con una conciencia absolutamente tremenda*, el ser, a cualquier precio. Este precio fue la falsificación radical de toda la naturaleza, de toda naturalidad, de toda realidad, de todo el mundo, tanto el interior como el exterior.


Gracias.


----------



## kunvla

_Diccionario de la lengua española_, ASALE, 2014*:

tremendo, da*
Del lat. _tremendus,_ part. fut. pas. de _tremĕre_ 'temer', 'tener miedo'.
1. adj. Terrible, digno de ser temido.
2. adj. Digno de respeto y reverencia.
3. adj. Dicho de un niño: Muy travieso.
*4. adj. coloq. Muy grande y excesivo en su línea.*

Es la 4., esto es, enorme:

*enorme*
Del lat. _enormis._
*1. adj. Mucho más grande de lo normal.*

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


Saludos,


----------



## anahiseri

Bueno, supongo que kunvia quiere dar a entender que mi traducción no es mala.


----------



## kunvla

anahiseri said:


> Bueno, supongo que kunvia quiere dar a entender que mi traducción no es mala.


Le quiero dar a entender a @pordiosero que no se trata de la acepción 1. de 'tremendo' («Terrible, digno de ser temido»), sino de la 4. («Muy grande y excesivo en su línea») que, por cierto, viene a equivaler a 'enorme' («Mucho más grande de lo normal»). 

Saludos,


----------



## anahiseri

Vaya, kunvia, te he interpretado mal. Lo que ocurre es que estoy orgullosa de abarcar, con el adjetivo "tremendo", ambas acepciones de "unheimlich". Aunque yo me inclinara más por la acepción de "muy grande", a lo que más aspira un traductor es a cubrir los mismos campos semánticos que en el original.

*tremendo, da*
Del lat. _tremendus,_ part. fut. pas. de _tremĕre_ 'temer', 'tener miedo'.
*1. adj. Terrible, digno de ser temido.*
ein unbestimmtes Gefühl der Angst, des Grauens hervorrufend
2. adj. Digno de respeto y reverencia.
3. adj. Dicho de un niño: Muy travieso.
*4. adj. coloq. Muy grande y excesivo en su línea.*
_umgangssprachlich_
groß, stark

del dicc. de la RAE, contrastado con la respuesta de Google (que coincide con el diccionario Wahrig)


----------

